# Your experience with gun safe



## FranckTheKing (Mar 17, 2018)

Hi guy, I'm writing a post on a topic about a gun safe. So share your experience with a gun safe. Which model do you have? How long? What you like and dislike? You will help me to write some great post. Thank you


----------



## Craigh (Jul 29, 2016)

I wrote a fairly long post about my approach when I realized, this might not be a secure thing to do, so erased it. Sorry.


----------



## AZdave (Oct 23, 2015)

Mine was fine, but too small. So I have two.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

Do you want my address as well, and what time of the day I'm away from home? :watching:


----------



## Cait43 (Apr 4, 2013)

paratrooper said:


> Do you want my address as well, and what time of the day I'm away from home? :watching:


Not really...... We already have that info......... :mrgreen:


----------



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

Cait43 said:


> Not really...... We already have that info......... :mrgreen:


Keep it under your tin foil hat


----------



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

One of the best sources of information about different smaller gun safes is actually Amazon.
Go to Amazon, search for the particular safe you are seeking information on, then go to the one and two star ratings and you will find ratings of problems that people have run into with a particular safe.

One safe would unlock if you just slid it across the floor. The vibrations would trigger the unlock.

Others could easily be picked with a paper clip through the back up key slot: https://www.amazon.com/product-revi...e=UTF8&filterByStar=one_star&showViewpoints=0

Some biometric (fingerprint) were not all that reliable or your finger had to be absolutely dry for it to read.

Some push button safes would jam as they tried to open.

This one has had some modifications since the paperclip access was revealed, but more work is still needed to make it more reliable: https://www.amazon.com/product-revi...e=UTF8&filterByStar=one_star&showViewpoints=0

Some may open if dropped a short distance: https://www.amazon.com/product-revi...e=UTF8&filterByStar=one_star&showViewpoints=0

Always carefully research any gun safes before purchasing.


----------



## Craigh (Jul 29, 2016)

BackyardCowboy, thank you. Great links to Amazon and answered a lot of questions.


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

I built mine to suit my own requirements.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

I guess it all depends on what type of safe you're looking for? I'm assuming your looking for one that holds a number of guns? 

Most are not true safes and are designated as an RSC (Residential Security Container). The body is made of sheet steel 10, 11, 12 or even 14 gauge with fireproof insulation board, almost like sheetrock. 10 gauge sheet steel is 9/64 of an inch thick. The thicker the steel the more expensive the RSC. 10 gauge being the thickest, obviously 14 the thinnest. The door's face is usually made of 10 gauge sheet steel with locking bolts on all 4 sides. The inner door that contains the locking bolts is usually made of sheet steel that is welded to the doors face. Some doors are made entirely from 12 gauge sheet steel. The number of locking bolts depends on the size of the RSC. The bolts are usually 1 inch in diameter. The number of locking bolts on an RSC of that size is usually eight. Three on each side and one each top and bottom. A good RSC is gonna' weigh 500 lbs. or more again depending on the size of the RSC. They can and should also be bolted to the floor. I'm guessing that the most popular size is 30X60X24.That size will run you about $1,200 + shipping and installation costs.

A true safe is a Class B Safe. The body is made of welded plate steel 3/16 to 1/4 inch thick or more. With fire proof interiors as above. Again the thicker the steel the more expensive the safe. The door's face is usually 1/2 or 5/8ths inch plate steel. The inner door that contains the locking bolts is usually 1/8th inch thick steel welded to the doors face. The number of locking bolts depends on the size of the safe. The bolts are usually 1 1/2 inches in diameter. A 36X68X30 Class B safe will have about 18 bolts. 6 on each side with 3 each top and bottom. A Class B Safe of the aforementioned size will weigh about 1,600 lbs. and can only be installed and bolted to a concrete floor. A good one will run about $5,000 + shipping and installation.

Both the RSC and the Class B Safe can be had with either a mechanical combination lock or an electronic one. You can also get them with different finishes on both the safe and the safe's hardware. The more elaborate the finish adds to the cost, obviously.

Next are Treadlok Security Chests. Which are made with either 10 or 12 gauge sheet metal, I'm not sure? They're similar to a contractor's tool chest of the type you'd see mounted in a truck. It's locked with two integral steel boxes that are secured by a steel pin with two internal medeco keyed locks along with a piano hinge on the inside. They weigh about 100 lbs. depending on size and can also be bolted to the floor and for additional security to the wall. They are not fireproof and have no insulation although you could probably add your own. I believe they're about $300 depending on size. 

Last but not least are those gun cabinets often sold at sporting goods stores. Which are worthless pieces of shit that don't provide much if any security at all. They're no more secure than a high school gym locker.


----------



## Cait43 (Apr 4, 2013)

California approved gun safe..........


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

We have only a pistol-and-document safe, probably two cubic feet, mostly because it's fireproof for about 3/4 hour.
It's just an inexpensive, foreign-made steel box with a strong door and an electronic lock that is known to be pretty secure.
It's bolted to a floor joist from the inside, and it's placed where it would be hard to pry it open.
We're comfortable with it.

Our rifle "safe" is elsewhere, and not terribly secure, but it's rendered somewhat fireproof by sheetrock panels that I added to its interior.
It's difficult to get into; but if one had the time, it would yield to a pry-bar.

My address is available, but we're almost always at home, and we're always armed. And we practice.


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

I was concerned as much about water damage as fire and smoke damage so I installed halon fire suppression in mine.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

Cait43 said:


> Not really...... We already have that info......... :mrgreen:


Yeah, I knew I'd get hacked sooner or later. :smt086


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

paratrooper said:


> Yeah, I knew I'd get hacked sooner or later. :smt086


But it was so boring


----------



## win231 (Aug 5, 2015)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> We have only a pistol-and-document safe, probably two cubic feet, mostly because it's fireproof for about 3/4 hour.
> It's just an inexpensive, foreign-made steel box with a strong door and an electronic lock that is known to be pretty secure.
> It's bolted to a floor joist from the inside, and it's placed where it would be hard to pry it open.
> We're comfortable with it.
> ...


Is there an electrical outlet near the safe where power tools can be conveniently plugged in without an extension cord?

:anim_lol:


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

win231 said:


> Is there an electrical outlet near the safe where power tools can be conveniently plugged in without an extension cord?
> 
> :anim_lol:


Yup.
We eagerly await your visit. :smt083


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> Yup.
> We eagerly await your visit. :smt083


And he has 650,000 rounds of ammo. lol


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

tony pasley said:


> And he has 650,000 rounds of ammo. lol


Truth: About 2,000 rounds of .30-'06, evenly divided between Garand clips and Springfield stripper-clips; about 2,000 rounds of .45 ACP, which I can no longer use (but Jean can); and about 200 rounds of .380 ACP hollow points.
I think that the US Army isn't quaking in its boots about our stash, but the local Liberal/Progressive lunatic fringe might give it some thought. If they knew.


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

Your awfully light on 45 acps


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

I quit counting rounds some time ago. 

Now, I just keep track of pounds.


----------



## Craigh (Jul 29, 2016)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> Yup.
> We eagerly await your visit. :smt083


You know, I doubt there are any on this forum where some crook would not be making a huge mistake in entering those member's homes uninvited.



paratrooper said:


> I quit counting rounds some time ago.
> 
> Now, I just keep track of pounds.


LOL, I'm about the same way. I've got ammo in three large stacks. Range ammo which has to be replenished fairly often, a smaller stack of personal defensive ammo of maybe 400-500 rounds, then a very large stack of "just in case" ammo which indeed would have to be measured in pounds. Every time the Dems seem to gather public support, that last stack gets a significant addition. So does the "just in case" magazine collection.

There's also a fairly nice stack in black powder weapons and supplies. Not only do I enjoy black powder, but if the government took all else and the SHTF came along, you could use a muzzle loader to get a better battle rifle. In the long run, one can make what one needs for a flintlock or matchlock. Not that I expect to be around that long, but my grandchildren might and I'm training them. My eldest grandson has learned a lot, but his slightly younger sister has become a real prepper in many ways. I believe she could provide all that's needed to refurbish one of my flintlocks without help and I mean ball, knapping flint, and powder. I talked to a guy at my club who told me he would email me how to make a musket flint from a firestick. We'll see.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Just don't try to make black powder!
The process is _dangerous_!

Proof?
Look at the history of DuPont's Elutherian Mills, in Delaware.


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

Steve just put out your cigar before starting and pay attention to what your doing.


----------



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> Just don't try to make black powder!
> The process is _dangerous_!
> 
> Proof?
> Look at the history of DuPont's Elutherian Mills, in Delaware.


https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Eleutherian_Mills


----------



## Craigh (Jul 29, 2016)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> Just don't try to make black powder!
> The process is _dangerous_!


There's no doubt it's dangerous, but I've made it since my grandfather taught me. You just have to be careful. I rarely use homemade stuff because, quite honestly, it just isn't as good as store bought, but it does work and can take a deer sized animal. Many American settlers made their own for a hundred or so years. It requires extra care and you blend relatively small quantities at a time.

Many Chinese immigrants died through the unsafe use of black powder during the Western railroad building days, hence the phrase "Chinaman's Chance" referring to the poor odds in living.


----------



## FranckTheKing (Mar 17, 2018)

paratrooper - for that I will ask Mark Zuckerberg lol haha

BackyardCowboy - thank you for this advice. After all, I write an article about a gun safe on that way.


----------

